# Skiff for Upper Tampa Bay



## Jsromeo288 (Jan 29, 2015)

I live local in Oldsmar and fish all of upper Tampa pretty much every day. I strongly recommend you take a trip to bonefish in odessa and check out the new ipb's they are affordable super stable and have a very nice finish. Also the owner Ron is an awesome guy and takes very good care of his customers. I just sold my ipb16 and an in the process of building a new one with bonefish. Plus he is local and stands behind his product. I also have a Gladesman that I am going to sell once I get closer to my new boat being finished I would let that go for much under your bottom budget.


----------



## DangerD (Aug 27, 2015)

Guvner said:


> I'm on the look out for a skiff to primarily fish the upper portion of Tampa Bay, basically north of the Courtney Campbell. I fish this area currently from a canoe with a trolling motor and from a kayak. Most trips I will be launching from boat ramps close to where I fish, Philippe Park, CCC, Safety Harbor, Baycrest, 4th Street etc. So long runs across open water will be a very rare event. I'd love to have a skiff I can go fish the beach for Tarpon, but in reality this would rarely be what I do, so I don't want to buy a boat that suits that style of fishing, when I'm going to be spending most of time up in the bay, I figure I can just as well target the Tarpon in the Bay when time and opportunities present themselves.
> 
> I'm 6'3" 300lbs and will be fishing alone 95% of the time. So I'll be using a trolling motor most of the time, I doubt I'll ever be climbing up a poling platform.
> 
> ...


When I was looking for a skiff I also decided to go New for the same exact reasons you listed. I have a 20something year old flats boat with at 20 year old motor on the back. The last thing I wanted was to get another used motor which would end up giving me issues. Plus, when you buy new everything is under warranty, so you have at least a few years worry-free. My budget was the same as yours and I ended up ordering a Cayo. For your budget, you'll be able to get a complete package with trailer and motor. If you're used to a canoe you'll love the Cayo's size and stability. And they're really close to you - Pinellas Park. In fact, he does his sea trials right there in the bay area close to the airport. In my opinion I think it's the best Price-Quality value you'll get right now. 
Check out their thread here on Microskiff (especially the blue skiff at the end): http://www.microskiff.com/threads/cayo-boatworks-cayo-173.2128/
Good luck!


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Well, there are a ton - a plethora - of skiffs out there. Main thing is how do you predominantly fish? Fly, arti's, bait? Combination of both?


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Artificial only, either lures or fly - not thrown bait in 15 years


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

Since you are going to be alone on the bow I would think you need a boat that is neither too small nor too sharp an entry as these could both cause your bow to ride too low. I have no experience in any of the Ankonas but to me the sm14 and suv17 would not be your ideal boat for these reasons. Can anybody with experience comment on this?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Guvner said:


> Artificial only, either lures or fly - not thrown bait in 15 years


Well in that case I'd be looking hard at that Cayo. I haven't seen one rigged with a TM yet but I'm sure it can be done. Skimmer skiffs look really decent too. I've run an Ankona Cayenne for past 3 years and enjoy the heck out of it. Since ur not running far I'd also consider a Carolina Skiff - very stable but can ride can beat u up.

The skiff world is your oyster...


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

> The skiff world is your oyster...


No doubt. Any 15 - 18' "skiff" will work wonderfully.

Ankona - nearly any boat
Saltmarsh - nearly any boat
ECC Glide (can be found used)
Beavertail Micro (can be found used)
Pahty 17T / Maverick HPX-T - used
IPB 14 or 16
Cayo 173
Dragonfly Boats
Skull Island - used

This is just thinking for a minute or so. MANY more out there. Use SearchTempest with multiple terms, set your distance and fill up weekends with visits and wet testing.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

kmw08e said:


> Since you are going to be alone on the bow I would think you need a boat that is neither too small nor too sharp an entry as these could both cause your bow to ride too low. I have no experience in any of the Ankonas but to me the sm14 and suv17 would not be your ideal boat for these reasons. Can anybody with experience comment on this?


That's exactly the kind of feedback I'm looking for, one of my concerns too. I stand and fish out of my canoe all the time and despite my height and weight I've never had a problem with balancing, I can stand in the kayak, but not fish its just too tippy for that.

Thanks for the input guys, I'm in no hurry, but as I have the cash money at hand, its time to start wet testing and refining a list of possibilities. The cayo is probably the nearest builder to me, so I guess that's as good a place as any to start.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Another brand to go look at is Pelican flats boats...also in Tampa


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

Pelicans are nice, but starting at $21K they are out of my price range $15K is definitely my top number, its what I have in cash without waiting another year


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Might want to take a look at a Spear Glades X and Towee Calusa too, but if I lived in Tampa and fished like you Cayo would be first on my list.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the Towee, looked into them but don't like the layout of the interior.
I've sent an email to Spear and Cayo


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm loving my 17' Shadowcast. Hoping to pick up a SaltMarsh 14 soon, as it is a hell of a skiff. A buddy of mine has one and we fish the heck out of that thing. But if you do not intend on poling, I'd recommend the Saltmarsh 16, LowCountry 16, or the Tavernier Skiff. I haven't fished the Tavernier Skiff just yet, but I trust Mel's abilities. 

-Eric


----------



## tkguppies (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a fully rigged IPB14 that is truly like new for sale in the appropriate forum. In Orlando. It's half your budget and ready to fish today.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

paint it black said:


> I'm loving my 17' Shadowcast. Hoping to pick up a SaltMarsh 14 soon, as it is a hell of a skiff. A buddy of mine has one and we fish the heck out of that thing. But if you do not intend on poling, I'd recommend the Saltmarsh 16, LowCountry 16, or the Tavernier Skiff. I haven't fished the Tavernier Skiff just yet, but I trust Mel's abilities.
> 
> -Eric


I am definitely leaning to those 3 from Ankona Eric - I'm going to setting a wet test with them soon. I have a buddy who is also interested in their Cayenne so we'll probably go over there together.


----------



## flytyn (Aug 21, 2012)

You're a big guy. I think some of the skiffs you are talking about might be to narrow beam wise to be comfortable for you. I had a Caimen and dolphin superskiff. The 5 foot beam on those boats make them less stable and I'd bet after owning one after a year you'd sell it. Take a look at the 16 foot SilverKing. A much more stable platform. It will run shallow and last you a long time. The beam is over 70 inches I believe. i think the 16 shadowcast is like 55 inches in beam. Take your time and test ride these skinny skiffs so that a year from now you're not listing it here for sale.


----------



## Guvner (Jun 19, 2013)

I hear ya, and I truly appreciate the input, I stand and fish out of a 34" wide canoe all day and it's no trouble. So anything wider than that will be an upgrade.
Obviously wider is better, so I don't think 60" would be too much of a hardship. However three Ankona skiffs offer more width.
The Cayenne is 71" but its on the high end of my price range.
The Low Country 16 is 70" wide so it matches up with your recommendation.
The Tavernier 15 is also 70" wide drafts 8" and can take a chop (as advertised)

I have kept my eye out for good pre 1995 SK16 but they are as rare as rocking horse poop. I went to see one and it was in a long way from good shape and the dude was looking for $12K.

The Craigslist Fandango has my washed out, I've seen a lot of nearly boats but they've had issues or engine problems and dropping mechanic fees to check out motors got old real quick

That's why I'm on the look out for new, I don't mind a basic tiller set up as 90% of my trips will probably be 10 miles or less.


----------



## jensen (Nov 1, 2015)

paint it black said:


> I'm loving my 17' Shadowcast. Hoping to pick up a SaltMarsh 14 soon, as it is a hell of a skiff. A buddy of mine has one and we fish the heck out of that thing. But if you do not intend on poling, I'd recommend the Saltmarsh 16, LowCountry 16, or the Tavernier Skiff. I haven't fished the Tavernier Skiff just yet, but I trust Mel's abilities.
> 
> -Eric


i thought shadowcasts come in 16 and 18 ft lengths.. am i missing a model?


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

jensen said:


> i thought shadowcasts come in 16 and 18 ft lengths.. am i missing a model?


I own one of two prototypes that have been built for the Shadowcast 17. It will be in production soon.


----------

